# Hhe lost hot air fan



## oasanti (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I belong to the group for some time and I read each topic with very interest. A few years ago I found a hot air fan in very bad condition. I could take some measures and make the drawings that I'm sending, using ACAD 2007. Unfortunately the machine has been lost before I can take some photograph. I hope that might be useful for any of the group. Greetings from Argentina Omar Santi 

View attachment Hot air fan.dwg


----------



## SignalFailure (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Omar!

Paul


----------

